# Strong Passwords



## epos159 (Dec 1, 2004)

I wasn't really sure where I should post this, but I found a helpful tool (in PCWorld). It's called Passwordsafe 2.04 (but there are newer releases)... great for creating strong passwords. Not only does it create the password, but it keeps your password "Blowfish-encrypted". The only password you need to remember is the one to open the database. I just thought this might be a help because I usually have trouble making up passwords.


http://www.pcworld.com/downloads/file_description/0,fid,23779,00.asp (giving credit to the source I got it from)

or

http://passwordsafe.sourceforge.net/ (this is their home page)

Sorry just saw this has already been posted under "Softwares of the month" Oops :sigh:

I wonder if the writers for PCWorld read TSF for their stories :sayyes: 
There have been several times I've seen things addressed here that were in the next issue of PC World lol :laugh:


----------



## DumberDrummer (Oct 27, 2003)

I think that's because a lot of stuff addressed here is addressed in a lot of other places too. So it all pushes its way into the magazine.


----------

